# Groupon?



## bnjohnson46 (Jan 26, 2016)

I was just wondering if groupon is a good place to order supplements? I just ordered some muscletech anarchy from there because its about half the price of at GNC. Just wanting to make sure i wont get ripped off with sugar or anything.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Millslane (Jan 26, 2016)

bnjohnson46 said:


> I was just wondering if groupon is a good place to order supplements? I just ordered some muscletech anarchy from there because its about half the price of at GNC. Just wanting to make sure i wont get ripped off with sugar or anything.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I hope your joking right? If its MusclTech MuscleTech it doesn't matter if you're getting at GNC, bodybuilding.com,or McDonalds...

the little big guy!!


----------



## bnjohnson46 (Jan 26, 2016)

Millslane said:


> I hope your joking right? If its MusclTech MuscleTech it doesn't matter if you're getting at GNC, bodybuilding.com,or McDonalds...
> 
> the little big guy!!



Ive bought anarchy before and i love it i was just wondering if groupon has been known to sell fake products or rip people off. It just seems too cheap compared to everywhere else. Im new to supps sorry 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Millslane (Jan 26, 2016)

bnjohnson46 said:


> Ive bought anarchy before and i love it i was just wondering if groupon has been known to sell fake products or rip people off. It just seems too cheap compared to everywhere else. Im new to supps sorry
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No brother,your good...

the little big guy!!


----------



## bnjohnson46 (Jan 26, 2016)

Millslane said:


> No brother,your good...
> 
> the little big guy!!



Thanks man, like i said im new to all this. Im 16 and have been working out for about 3 years for football but recently started focusing on toning and appearance along with supplements and all that.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Millslane (Jan 26, 2016)

Oh my bad brother I didn't know you were 16, I understand where you're coming from let me give you a little piece of advice.. just remember this, there is no supplement more important than regular food and at 16 be careful taking pre workouts and shit like that, I mean it probably won't kill you but don't go crazy taking two and three scoops when it says take one and always remember no supplement is better than food. For instance some good old white rice or white potatoes and some chicken breast before a workout will get you through it, just as good as any pre workout if anything try maybe 5 to 10 grams of creatine before a workout that will also help .

the little big guy!!


----------



## Millslane (Jan 26, 2016)

bnjohnson46 said:


> Thanks man, like i said im new to all this. Im 16 and have been working out for about 3 years for football but recently started focusing on toning and appearance along with supplements and all that.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you got any questions let me know man, I don't mind helping people who want to be helped... specially younger people trying to get into the sport...

the little big guy!!


----------



## bnjohnson46 (Jan 26, 2016)

Thanks man theres some kids in my grade that do go crazy but i usually just cook some eggs, take my pre workout and workout then creatine and protein 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Millslane (Jan 26, 2016)

that's good men don't be a follower be a leader.. the best supplements out there or most important supplements are  protein,  and amino acids or BCAAs whatever you want to call them..

the little big guy!!


----------



## Millslane (Jan 26, 2016)

Another thing you're doing the right thing by being on these forms, you can learn a lot, but do yourself a favor and get on muscle chemistry forum. Not saying you can't learn a lot here but you will learn a lot there too..

the little big guy!!


----------



## bnjohnson46 (Jan 26, 2016)

Millslane said:


> Another thing you're doing the right thing by being on these forms, you can learn a lot, but do yourself a favor and get on muscle chemistry forum. Not saying you can't learn a lot here but you will learn a lot there too..
> 
> the little big guy!!



I figured these forms were a pretty good place, ive learned a lot already just by reading, appreciate it man!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Millslane (Jan 26, 2016)

bnjohnson46 said:


> I figured these forms were a pretty good place, ive learned a lot already just by reading, appreciate it man!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No problem brother and like I said if you have any other real questions you can always PM me..

the little big guy!!


----------



## SeattlesBest (Jan 26, 2016)

Millslane said:


> No problem brother and like I said if you have any other real questions you can always PM me..
> 
> the little big guy!!



Great advice all around!


----------

